# NOW Drive



## Nivek

First impression, not a full review.
150lbs
YES Asym 154
K2 Enders Size 8

I rode the IPO's last year and really liked them. The pivot concept is awesome and really works to direct your board control under your feet. From my information the Drives are an IPO with a stiffer more laterally supportive highback. Yep. That pretty much covers it. 

A note, the heelcup is very narrow. I got a good amount of pinching in my K2's and I was on the small side of size range.

Overall impression: If you already know NOW's fit your boot and were hoping for a stiffer version of the IPO, boom. This is it. For boots with a narrower heel area these are the tits on a stiffer all mountain or freeride deck.


----------



## MrKrinkle

NOW all ya gotta do is try out the Selects rocking the heel cup and tell me how awesome those are...


----------



## tserich

Does snow ever get caught under the pivot system?? I've been looking at the NOW bindings because of all the great reviews


----------



## TorpedoVegas

tserich said:


> Does snow ever get caught under the pivot system?? I've been looking at the NOW bindings because of all the great reviews


No it doesn't


----------



## destroy

I ride the Drives in large with my '14 DC Travis Rice boots in size 13 and they fit me fine.

Did I mention they're rad?


----------



## neachdainn

Super rad.

IPOs with my 12.5 malamutes are fine as well... and I had to join the cool kids and get a set of Drives


----------



## ridinbend

I got some drives today from my wife. Took em up to the hill this afternoon. Wow. Went from contact pro to the drives and my life was changed today. Just riding groomers, but straight out of the box, 11.5 malamutes on the size large, and riding those guys was like nothing I have ever experienced on a snowboard. :yahoo:


----------



## gibbous

Can anyone tell me how big a difference the harder bushings make in this binding?

I just spent a couple days on a demo pair, but only had the medium bushings. I found that while I really liked a lot of what the pivot system does, the more aggressively I rode the less confidence I had in them. Basically as the terrain got steeper and edges pressured harder, I never felt like I knew when the edge was going to really engage, or really let go. The stiffer the board, the more I felt like this was a problem. Would going for the stiffer bushings make a significant difference in edge control and feel? I'm 6'5", around 210 lbs. Boards used were a 166 NS Heritage-X and 169 NS Raptor-X, my sz 11 Ride Insano boots fit with plenty of room all around.

I'm planning on another demo with the other bushings next time I ride, mostly because I really liked some aspects of these and would like to give them their best shot to earn my complete trust. But also a little bit becuase the girl who I talked to about all this when I returned them was really cute and I haven't had a restraining order imposed on me in a while...


----------



## tonicusa

gibbous said:


> But also a little bit becuase the girl who I talked to about all this when I returned them was really cute and I haven't had a restraining order imposed on me in a while...


Finally someone around here understands what to "look for" in a binding!


----------



## Weipim

gibbous said:


> Can anyone tell me how big a difference the harder bushings make in this binding?
> 
> I just spent a couple days on a demo pair, but only had the medium bushings. I found that while I really liked a lot of what the pivot system does, the more aggressively I rode the less confidence I had in them. Basically as the terrain got steeper and edges pressured harder, I never felt like I knew when the edge was going to really engage, or really let go. The stiffer the board, the more I felt like this was a problem. Would going for the stiffer bushings make a significant difference in edge control and feel? I'm 6'5", around 210 lbs. Boards used were a 166 NS Heritage-X and 169 NS Raptor-X, my sz 11 Ride Insano boots fit with plenty of room all around.
> 
> I'm planning on another demo with the other bushings next time I ride, mostly because I really liked some aspects of these and would like to give them their best shot to earn my complete trust. But also a little bit becuase the girl who I talked to about all this when I returned them was really cute and I haven't had a restraining order imposed on me in a while...


whats your angles?


----------



## jtg

I tried these for a day with the hardest bushings in and didn't notice anything different about them. Felt like a normal binding. Should I have used the soft ones to get the skate-like effect? Or am I just not very perceptive?


----------



## neachdainn

jtg said:


> I tried these for a day with the hardest bushings in and didn't notice anything different about them. Felt like a normal binding. Should I have used the soft ones to get the skate-like effect? Or am I just not very perceptive?



The effect is subtle - you shouldn't feel like you're on a skateboard.... But you should feel like your turns are a bit snappier, and you should notice a big difference in your knees and ankles at the end of the day, thanks to the bushings taking a bit of the edge off the chop.


----------



## freshy

jtg said:


> I tried these for a day with the hardest bushings in and didn't notice anything different about them. Felt like a normal binding. Should I have used the soft ones to get the skate-like effect? Or am I just not very perceptive?


My first few days with them with the medium bushing I did notice the skate effect. I switched to the hard but also moved my stance more centered from the set back position I originally had for powder, and it felt more like a normal binding. Hard to say if it was the bushing or stance that made the difference. 
But overall I really like the feel of them. I can feel the pivot working better when I'm doing more mellow turns, when I had to get aggressive in moguls I felt like it was very responsive, like no other binding I ever used. I could hear my tail slapping against the snow.
I think I will set my stance back to how it was next time and see how it feels, I think I preferred the med at this point.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

jtg said:


> I tried these for a day with the hardest bushings in and didn't notice anything different about them. Felt like a normal binding. Should I have used the soft ones to get the skate-like effect? Or am I just not very perceptive?


You might be like me - I'm very un-perceptive when it comes to a lot of things wrt boards, bindings, boots until I have a direct comparison. They were great and responsive from the off, but I wasn't sure they were any more great and responsive, or even different, from my normal bindings. But after riding them for a good while I had a day on my old bindings - then I felt the difference. And it was HUGE. And they are very awesome and responsive. :laugh:


----------



## tonicusa

I'm looking forward to experimenting with the bushings on my new Selects. JF suggested the following for boosting pop out of the tail (great customer service):


"Thanks for reaching out, yes try the orange (medium) on the outside and the white (soft) in the inside. Let me know how she rips.

Cheers,

JF"


----------



## BFBF

gibbous said:


> Can anyone tell me how big a difference the harder bushings make in this binding?
> 
> I just spent a couple days on a demo pair, but only had the medium bushings. I found that while I really liked a lot of what the pivot system does, the more aggressively I rode the less confidence I had in them. Basically as the terrain got steeper and edges pressured harder, I never felt like I knew when the edge was going to really engage, or really let go. The stiffer the board, the more I felt like this was a problem. Would going for the stiffer bushings make a significant difference in edge control and feel? I'm 6'5", around 210 lbs. Boards used were a 166 NS Heritage-X and 169 NS Raptor-X, my sz 11 Ride Insano boots fit with plenty of room all around.
> 
> I'm planning on another demo with the other bushings next time I ride, mostly because I really liked some aspects of these and would like to give them their best shot to earn my complete trust. But also a little bit becuase the girl who I talked to about all this when I returned them was really cute and I haven't had a restraining order imposed on me in a while...


I rode the Drives in december on 2 different boards - a venture and Burton for almost a week In colorado.
I'm a bigger, stronger free rider and ended up with the black bushings and forward lean cranked to get the response I wanted(i'm coming from Diodes and CO2's)
I thought the highback was too short and soft ---- My suspicions were confirmed as the drives next year have a taller/stiffer highback including a carbon option and the 2014 drive highback is trickle down to the select.

The straps, buckles and were excellent but the response for a free ride binding seemed middle of the road ---- They felt like cartel/force stiffness to me.

dampening is off the charts - super smooth.

I'm back on my CO2s and will probably get the carbon drives next year.


----------



## ridinbend

BFBF said:


> I rode the Drives in december on 2 different boards - a venture and Burton for almost a week In colorado.
> I'm a bigger, stronger free rider and ended up with the black bushings and forward lean cranked to get the response I wanted(i'm coming from Diodes and CO2's)
> I thought the highback was too short and soft ---- My suspicions were confirmed as the drives next year have a taller/stiffer highback including a carbon option and the 2014 drive highback is trickle down to the select.
> 
> The straps, buckles and were excellent but the response for a free ride binding seemed middle of the road ---- They felt like cartel/force stiffness to me.
> 
> dampening is off the charts - super smooth.
> 
> I'm back on my CO2s and will probably get the carbon drives next year.


I didn't feel like I got the response I wanted on the deeper powder days I rode them on. I used them on my sick stick and went back to my ride spi. I keep my drives on my proto for all mountain riding.


----------



## gibbous

Weipim said:


> whats your angles?


My first day on these I started off at +15/-6 which is pretty typical for me. Found that to be pretty awkward on my front foot so went to +6/-6. This was much more natural feeling but didn't make much difference otherwise.


I got a chance to ride these with the stiffer bushings earlier this week, and while in my mind they did make an improvement in the edge control and feel of the board, it wasn't enough to sell me. I still felt unsure while riding more aggressively, and didn’t think that would ever go away just with more time to get used to them. For comparison I switched back to my old Rides on the same board in the middle of the day and the increase in feedback made me feel much more confident about riding harder.

If I were looking for a binding that would only be used for cruising around on groomers all day, I would have the NOWs in a heartbeat. The chatter absorbing plushness is incredibly comfortable and the pivot system makes mellow riding more fun. However, I need bindings to be good for a little bit more than that so I’ll have to keep looking. I’m sure a lot of this will vary from person to person, but in the big picture I just don’t think the disconnect between the board and bindings is for me.

Even more worrisome than all this was the fact that my nerdy skater chick girlfriend wasn't working at the shop. Instead I had to deal with douchebag blue eyed blonde guy who I immediately found suspicious and generally loathsome. When he suggested I switch to Burton boards so I could use the EST system, I was nearly overwhelmed by the urge to alternately strangle and interrogate him about wtf he had done with my woman.


----------



## jtg

gibbous said:


> Even more worrisome than all this was the fact that my nerdy skater chick girlfriend wasn't working at the shop. Instead I had to deal with douchebag blue eyed blonde guy who I immediately found suspicious and generally loathsome. When he suggested I switch to Burton boards so I could use the EST system, I was nearly overwhelmed by the urge to alternately strangle and interrogate him about wtf he had done with my woman.


cool story bro :icon_scratch:


----------



## nmk

BFBF said:


> I rode the Drives in december on 2 different boards - a venture and Burton for almost a week In colorado.
> I'm a bigger, stronger free rider and ended up with the black bushings and forward lean cranked to get the response I wanted(i'm coming from Diodes and CO2's)
> I thought the highback was too short and soft ---- My suspicions were confirmed as the drives next year have a taller/stiffer highback including a carbon option and the 2014 drive highback is trickle down to the select.
> 
> The straps, buckles and were excellent but the response for a free ride binding seemed middle of the road ---- They felt like cartel/force stiffness to me.
> 
> dampening is off the charts - super smooth.
> 
> I'm back on my CO2s and will probably get the carbon drives next year.


I used to ride the CO2 with my CustomX and now have the Diodes with my LandLord and I love the direct response I get out of the Diodes and as well, the light weight! Burton changed out the crappy black/white dotted footbeds for me to the 2014 flush footbeds so now I don't have to try to poke out the ice balls all day.

I am looking at the NOW Drive & Select and the tech bits sound cool, but is there a delay in response? Also my size 10.5 Burton SLX gets stuck in the heel cup of my Diode Mediums. Will it be worse in the Select or Drive?


----------



## tonicusa

No delay in response.


----------



## destroy

The design seems weird at first, but the way it works is by re-focusing the power in your turns from your baseplate (the middle of the board) to the edges where it belongs. This lets you stack your edges better and results in smoother, snappier turns. It's brilliant and definitely one of the biggest revolutions in binding design in a long time. Plus I love that they're core dudes who are locals here  :thumbsup:


----------



## tonicusa

I wound up using them as my Park Bindings. They are a touch heavy but they destroyed my Malavitas, Contact Pros, and Holograms. They really boost, the extra pop is noticeable and they are super cush and damp on landings, pretty rad in the pipe too. They took some getting used to at first because they aren't as flexy and forgiving as the aforementioned bindings but once you've adjusted your game, they absolutely slay it.


----------



## F1EA

Ah hadn't seen this review. :thumbsup:

Seems like what i want will be the new Select, which have the current Drive highback... i especially want to fiddle around with the bushings.

Tonic's idea = gold.
Softer inside than outside... maybe works like canting? good thinking man :eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Seems like what I'm hearing the current Now Drive bindings for freeriding one should wait till next years model. This years Now Select bindings could be bought and used for park or freestyle all mountain….


----------



## ridinbend

SnowDogWax said:


> Seems like what I'm hearing the current Now Drive bindings for freeriding one should wait till next years model. This years Now Select bindings could be bought and used for park or freestyle all mountain….


If you don't mind shelling out retail. The drive works insane yesterday and will prob be on sale soon.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Good point…


----------



## F1EA

Yep, from what i understand, the current Drives are good responsive bindings; good enough for freeride, just not with an uber-stiff feeling highback.


----------



## SnowDogWax

F1EA said:


> Yep, from what i understand, the current Drives are good responsive bindings; good enough for freeride, just not with an uber-stiff feeling highback.


How would Union Charger stack up to Now Drives 2014 as a hard freeride binding,


----------



## F1EA

SnowDogWax said:


> How would Union Charger stack up to Now Drives 2014 as a hard freeride binding,


Not sure, but from what the guys have said, i believe current Drives are not as stiff as Chargers. Maybe somewhere between Cartel - Factory. But because of the kingpin tech, you can probably get around the same response and edge power without the stiff highback.

Hopefully Nivek chimes in... he's tried tons of bindings.


----------



## tonicusa

F1EA said:


> Tonic's idea = gold.
> Softer inside than outside... maybe works like canting? good thinking man :eusa_clap:


I can't take credit for this, JP himself recommended this setup to me.


----------



## BFBF

SnowDogWax said:


> Seems like what I'm hearing the current Now Drive bindings for freeriding one should wait till next years model. This years Now Select bindings could be bought and used for park or freestyle all mountain….


For sure.
I'd wait. 

The drive highback on this years model is simply too short and soft. 

I realllllllllly wanted to like them as they were recommended to me from a friend at Nidecker USA.

Emailed him after a few days use and he said they were stiffening and adding some height to the highback next year.

They felt like cartels response-wise, medium and felt ok on my Juice wagon but were completely overpowered by my venture Odin 164.(even with the stiff black bushings)

Response was middle of the road at best. And it's not the pivot system they use, that works fine,---its the highback

In defense of the Drives, I really only have ridden Co'2 or diodes for years so it's not super surprising that I thought they were mush.(Guy a few posts above is using them for park-- they'd also be great for all mountain)

I can say the straps, ratchets, and the entire binding beyond the highback is EXCELLENT. The bindings look and feel solid.

I swapped them out for Union factories and have not looked back...
Factories are stiffer with similar dampening.

The 2015 Drive carbon looks like it will be the real deal..


----------



## neachdainn

BFBF said:


> For sure.
> 
> I'd wait.
> 
> 
> 
> The drive highback on this years model is simply too short and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> I realllllllllly wanted to like them as they were recommended to me from a friend at Nidecker USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Emailed him after a few days use and he said they were stiffening and adding some height to the highback next year.
> 
> 
> 
> They felt like cartels response-wise, medium and felt ok on my Juice wagon but were completely overpowered by my venture Odin 164.(even with the stiff black bushings)
> 
> 
> 
> Response was middle of the road at best. And it's not the pivot system they use, that works fine,---its the highback
> 
> 
> 
> In defense of the Drives, I really only have ridden Co'2 or diodes for years so it's not super surprising that I thought they were mush.(Guy a few posts above is using them for park-- they'd also be great for all mountain)
> 
> 
> 
> I can say the straps, ratchets, and the entire binding beyond the highback is EXCELLENT. The bindings look and feel solid.
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped them out for Union factories and have not looked back...
> 
> Factories are stiffer with similar dampening.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2015 Drive carbon looks like it will be the real deal..



I rode the carbons, and they are serious business.... Like hard boots!


----------



## SnowDogWax

BFBF said:


> For sure.
> I'd wait.
> 
> The drive highback on this years model is simply too short and soft.
> 
> I realllllllllly wanted to like them as they were recommended to me from a friend at Nidecker USA.
> 
> Emailed him after a few days use and he said they were stiffening and adding some height to the highback next year.
> 
> They felt like cartels response-wise, medium and felt ok on my Juice wagon but were completely overpowered by my venture Odin 164.(even with the stiff black bushings)
> 
> Response was middle of the road at best. And it's not the pivot system they use, that works fine,---its the highback
> 
> In defense of the Drives, I really only have ridden Co'2 or diodes for years so it's not super surprising that I thought they were mush.(Guy a few posts above is using them for park-- they'd also be great for all mountain)
> 
> I can say the straps, ratchets, and the entire binding beyond the highback is EXCELLENT. The bindings look and feel solid.
> 
> I swapped them out for Union factories and have not looked back...
> Factories are stiffer with similar dampening.
> 
> The 2015 Drive carbon looks like it will be the real deal..


Huge thanks for taking the time with your post, my interest is to start racing next season on a Darker Series board. Since its the end of season thought I would get the best deal possible on a 2014 set up.


----------



## BFBF

neachdainn said:


> I rode the carbons, and they are serious business.... Like hard boots!


Really?
damn it I want them.


----------



## tonicusa

I'm riding this years Selects on a 2014 Lib Tech Darker 158. It's my park setup And it seeeeeeends it. Great setup on bigger booters and in the pipe. Not to mention its a blast to carve on. Such a fun board all over the mountain. Real close to traditional camber. Not sure you would want to race against guys on traditional border cross sticks.


----------



## F1EA

tonicusa said:


> I can't take credit for this, JP himself recommended this setup to me.


Ok (c) JP
it's a good idea. :thumbsup:



BFBF said:


> For sure.
> I'd wait.
> 
> The drive highback on this years model is simply too short and soft.
> 
> I realllllllllly wanted to like them as they were recommended to me from a friend at Nidecker USA.
> 
> Emailed him after a few days use and he said they were stiffening and adding some height to the highback next year.
> 
> They felt like cartels response-wise, medium and felt ok on my Juice wagon but were completely overpowered by my venture Odin 164.(even with the stiff black bushings)
> 
> Response was middle of the road at best. And it's not the pivot system they use, that works fine,---its the highback
> 
> In defense of the Drives, I really only have ridden Co'2 or diodes for years so it's not super surprising that I thought they were mush.(Guy a few posts above is using them for park-- they'd also be great for all mountain)
> 
> I can say the straps, ratchets, and the entire binding beyond the highback is EXCELLENT. The bindings look and feel solid.
> 
> I swapped them out for Union factories and have not looked back...
> Factories are stiffer with similar dampening.
> 
> The 2015 Drive carbon looks like it will be the real deal..


Yep man, like Snowax said, thanks for the write up.

I knew they were def not as stiff as Chargers. So the current drives are maybe more like Cartel-Atlas. :thumbsup:



neachdainn said:


> I rode the carbons, and they are serious business.... Like hard boots!


Yuck. 
#differentstokes


----------



## linvillegorge

Saw that Colorado Ski & Golf had the IPOs on sale for $185 so I went down this evening to grab me a pair. Just got home all stoked to set them up, open the box and... there's only one fucking binding in the box.

I watched the cashier open the box to check them and figured it was well within his capacity to ensure there were two bindings in the box. Nope. Fuck me. I should've checked, but I was in a hurry. Goddamn it.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Just another one of those I shoulda's just drives one crazy :blowup:


----------



## F1EA

linvillegorge said:


> Saw that Colorado Ski & Golf had the IPOs on sale for $185 so I went down this evening to grab me a pair. Just got home all stoked to set them up, open the box and... there's only one fucking binding in the box.
> 
> I watched the cashier open the box to check them and figured it was well within his capacity to ensure there were two bindings in the box. Nope. Fuck me. I should've checked, but I was in a hurry. Goddamn it.


Ouch!!
Hopefully they give you the other one tomorrow....


----------



## linvillegorge

F1EA said:


> Ouch!!
> Hopefully they give you the other one tomorrow....


Hopefully? If they don't, they'll have to have this one surgically removed from their ass.

I'm just pissed that A) I didn't check for my damn self and B) It's about 30 minutes one way and a good $25 in gas round trip for me to get down there.


----------



## F1EA

linvillegorge said:


> Hopefully? If they don't, they'll have to have this one surgically removed from their ass.


LOL
At least rub some vaseline on it just in case


----------



## linvillegorge




----------



## ridinbend

linvillegorge said:


> Saw that Colorado Ski & Golf had the IPOs on sale for $185 so I went down this evening to grab me a pair. Just got home all stoked to set them up, open the box and... there's only one fucking binding in the box.
> 
> I watched the cashier open the box to check them and figured it was well within his capacity to ensure there were two bindings in the box. Nope. Fuck me. I should've checked, but I was in a hurry. Goddamn it.


Still a score however it works out. Maybe they sold the other single one, and for your inconvenience they order you some of next years shit.


----------



## linvillegorge

ridinbend said:


> Still a score however it works out. Maybe they sold the other single one, and for your inconvenience they order you some of next years shit.


I doubt it. It was their last pair in stock. I'm willing to bet the other one is the one they have on display.


----------



## freshy

linvillegorge said:


> I doubt it. It was their last pair in stock. I'm willing to bet the other one is the one they have on display.


Or maybe they sold it to another guy who is equally pissed off he got one binder.


----------



## shredutah

MrKrinkle said:


> NOW all ya gotta do is try out the Selects rocking the heel cup and tell me how awesome those are...


I have a pair of the Selects and I won't ride them without the flush cups. It just feels so right to me. I get a solid response with them on while giving me a much more natural, surfy transfer from heels to toes. I feel they require a little more energy, but it's worth it and my style has improved greatly from riding that way. I do miss a little from the highjacks, but only if I wanted to spin pretty hard. I like to throw the hard bushings in on my pow deck and the medium ones in for a park day. I've been playing around with them too and putting the soft bushings on the inside of my feet and the medium on the outside and I've been digging' that too.:thumbsup::thumbsup::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## cutcotim

Just want to give my thoughts on this binding..

I really think it lives up to the hype. I'm coming from K2 Formulas, and the difference back to back in similar snow conditions was immediate. First run I was carving 10 mph faster and totally comfortable, very smooth feeling underfoot. It's strange because at the same time it feels almost loose and damp but completely responsive and always in control. I felt like as soon as I thought about being on edge, I was there. And edge pressure was great, didn't have to lean into it as much as normal. Best thing was at the end of the day, feet and legs felt fresh. Almost zero foot fatigue, when normally I get a bit of foot strain/foot cramps after the first few hard runs. Not in the NOWs. Overall I felt I could comfortably go faster, easier, longer, and with hardly any fatigue or pain. 

Btw: advanced freerider, 18 yrs riding, 210 lbs, riding a Lib Darker (also amazing), riding in Tahoe.


----------



## tonicusa

The only thing I don't like about my Selects is that they are a pain in the ass to strap into. The heel straps don't swing back far enough to tuck behind the highback when strapping in. So it's a big pain in the ass to strap in quickly while standing up. Every other binding I own lets you swing that heel strap well out of the way to step in to the binding.


----------



## SnowDogWax

cutcotim said:


> Just want to give my thoughts on this binding..
> 
> I really think it lives up to the hype. I'm coming from K2 Formulas, and the difference back to back in similar snow conditions was immediate. First run I was carving 10 mph faster and totally comfortable, very smooth feeling underfoot. It's strange because at the same time it feels almost loose and damp but completely responsive and always in control. I felt like as soon as I thought about being on edge, I was there. And edge pressure was great, didn't have to lean into it as much as normal. Best thing was at the end of the day, feet and legs felt fresh. Almost zero foot fatigue, when normally I get a bit of foot strain/foot cramps after the first few hard runs. Not in the NOWs. Overall I felt I could comfortably go faster, easier, longer, and with hardly any fatigue or pain.
> 
> Btw: advanced freerider, 18 yrs riding, 210 lbs, riding a Lib Darker (also amazing), riding in Tahoe.


Not to high-jack this thread how do you like the Darker Series board & what length do you ride..


----------



## ajw

I'm liking what I'm reading about these bindings! Which one do you guys think would fit my style best:

50% Park (mostly jumps with the occasional box/rail)
30% Groomers
20% Glades

Boards: Rossignol Jibsaw and Rome Artifact 1985

I use the Jibsaw on days I want to do bigger jumps/go fast and the Artifact on days that I just want to play around and do stupid shit. If I were to get NOW bindings would you get one pair of bindings for both, or would you get two different ones?


----------



## neachdainn

You'd be fine with IPOs or selects. Prob would say selects, as the new ankle straps are like a ballcuzzi for your feet. You can even swap out the high backs for softer ones, or get the heelcups if you want to go extra steezy.


----------



## tonicusa

Selects would be perfect.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Union Atlas.


----------



## cutcotim

SnowDogWax said:


> Not to high-jack this thread how do you like the Darker Series board & what length do you ride..


Best board I've ever been on. It's always a gamble basing a decision on internet reviews/opinions e.g. "super aggressive board" "ride it or it'll ride you!" Then I start questioning myself, damn...am I good enough for this board?

Anyhow, first run, I was in love. The board's bad ass, it just goes where ever I want it to, super responsive, always has grip (lightly detuned it or else mtx is real grippy) damp & stable. It just wants to go fast, and it seems the faster I'm riding the more happy the board. Been on hybrid boards for a while and the C3 feels good. Now I remember what pop is  And I can actually ride fast and carve hard and it feels good and NOT like it's always squirrelly.

I grew up on traditional camber, old school boards, and really glad I went with the C3. Last season I picked up a NS Cobra due to the hype/reviews of this forum. It was a good board for sure, but just way to soft and underpowered for advanced free riding. I was real close to going with the Raptor this time, but glad I picked the Darker. The rocker under foot in the C3 is just there enough to take away a little catchiness and still allow super fast edge transition underfoot. 

Picked the 161 and love it, super maneuverable. Plus, I'm a bit overweight this season but will be back down to normal of 190-195 next season. 

I'll stop now, I could go on talking about this board all day  Any other questions feel free.


----------



## F1EA

neachdainn said:


> a ballcuzzi


Say whut?? 









If it was a boobcuzzi, on the other hand...


----------



## neachdainn

Pfft. A cup, warm water, and your SO blowing into a straw. I'm going to patent that shit.


----------



## ajw

neachdainn said:


> You'd be fine with IPOs or selects. Prob would say selects, as the new ankle straps are like a ballcuzzi for your feet. You can even swap out the high backs for softer ones, or get the heelcups if you want to go extra steezy.


HMMM I'm thinking I'm gonna need me some Selects. Being able to switch out the highbacks when I switch boards would be sick! Plus I'll just look dope as F with just the heelcups...:huh:


----------



## SnowDogWax

cutcotim said:


> Best board I've ever been on. It's always a gamble basing a decision on internet reviews/opinions e.g. "super aggressive board" "ride it or it'll ride you!" Then I start questioning myself, damn...am I good enough for this board?
> 
> Anyhow, first run, I was in love. The board's bad ass, it just goes where ever I want it to, super responsive, always has grip (lightly detuned it or else mtx is real grippy) damp & stable. It just wants to go fast, and it seems the faster I'm riding the more happy the board. Been on hybrid boards for a while and the C3 feels good. Now I remember what pop is  And I can actually ride fast and carve hard and it feels good and NOT like it's always squirrelly.
> 
> I grew up on traditional camber, old school boards, and really glad I went with the C3. Last season I picked up a NS Cobra due to the hype/reviews of this forum. It was a good board for sure, but just way to soft and underpowered for advanced free riding. I was real close to going with the Raptor this time, but glad I picked the Darker. The rocker under foot in the C3 is just there enough to take away a little catchiness and still allow super fast edge transition underfoot.
> 
> Picked the 161 and love it, super maneuverable. Plus, I'm a bit overweight this season but will be back down to normal of 190-195 next season.
> 
> I'll stop now, I could go on talking about this board all day  Any other questions feel free.


SOLD… Music to my ears loved the C3 on the HotKnife but feel Darker will better suit my riding style. Thanks


----------



## cutcotim

SnowDogWax said:


> SOLD… Music to my ears loved the C3 on the HotKnife but feel Darker will better suit my riding style. Thanks


Hope you love it. I've read all the good things about the Hot Knife, but I've got an older Attack Banana if I want to mess around with freestyle. And I wanted the baddest stiffest mofo they make!


----------



## destroy

linvillegorge said:


> Saw that Colorado Ski & Golf had the IPOs on sale for $185 so I went down this evening to grab me a pair. Just got home all stoked to set them up, open the box and... there's only one fucking binding in the box.
> 
> I watched the cashier open the box to check them and figured it was well within his capacity to ensure there were two bindings in the box. Nope. Fuck me. I should've checked, but I was in a hurry. Goddamn it.


:laugh: This happened to me when I bought my Drives at the start of this season. Figured I got the floor model too. Took it back no problems.


----------



## F1EA

Man... these bindings are liiiiiiight :yahoo:


Oh.... d'oh!!


----------



## wind gypsy

Picked up a pair of drives last weekend and gave them a spin. They are significantly stiffer than my 13 reflex cartels. They feel great for carving and cruising, the whole ride feels more smooth and damp. For park and slower speed stuff I'd still feel more comfortable in my cartels.


----------



## ridinbend

These are so sick today in pow. Game changer again.


----------



## neachdainn

ridinbend said:


> These are so sick today in pow. Game changer again.



Love it. Sick stick and heel cups would be so surfy!


----------



## F1EA

ridinbend said:


> These are so sick today in pow. Game changer again.


Man, that's sick!!

Those the new cups you just got for your Drives right?

Exactly the customizability i'm looking for... basically next yr's Select (they'll have the Drive highback and include these cups). :thumbsup:

Sooo looking fwd to trying them.


----------



## ridinbend

F1EA said:


> Man, that's sick!!
> 
> Those the new cups you just got for your Drives right?
> 
> Exactly the customizability i'm looking for... basically next yr's Select (they'll have the Drive highback and include these cups). :thumbsup:
> 
> Sooo looking fwd to trying them.


Yeah! I also put the hard bushings on the outside and softer inside. The turns I was doing were uninhibited full power powder slashes. It just felt right.


----------



## ajw

So stoked to try out the new Selects I just picked up last night. Can't decide if I want to try the highbacks or cups first. Should be able to test em out on Saturday morning :yahoo: I'll post up my thoughts, but just from f'ing around on the carpet I can tell these things are beast!


----------



## wind gypsy

So I'm curious about a comparison of the assym straps on the drive to the freestyle straps on select/IPO and how much of a difference you guys feel flipping the straps makes.

I only rode the Drives with the straps turned up for more response/support, which might be part of the reason i was less comfortable with them for freestyle stuff.


----------



## booron

Has anyone fit a size US14 in one of these things successfully?!?! I've only been able to find anecdotal evidence from people who don't have size 14 feet... The House is the only place I can go to test this...


----------



## SnowDragon

I can't find the heelcup add-ons anywhere.

Any help?


----------



## jtg

evo, looks like only large is in stock now though.

Now Highcup Set 2014 | evo


----------



## SnowDragon

jtg said:


> evo, looks like only large is in stock now though.
> 
> Now Highcup Set 2014 | evo


Thanks for the direction.

Of course, I need a medium.


----------



## ridinbend

booron said:


> Has anyone fit a size US14 in one of these things successfully?!?! I've only been able to find anecdotal evidence from people who don't have size 14 feet... The House is the only place I can go to test this...


I can't say for certain but my 11.5 bits in the large drive binding have a shit ton of room left on the straps. I can't foresee there being a problem.


----------



## ridinbend

Day 2 heel cups in pow are amazing!


----------



## destroy

booron said:


> Has anyone fit a size US14 in one of these things successfully?!?! I've only been able to find anecdotal evidence from people who don't have size 14 feet... The House is the only place I can go to test this...


Was it you or someone else who asked before? You wearing Burton's? Trust me dude - it'll work. I'm in like at least two eyes on mine with 13's and when I crank them right tight the ratchet is all the way down the ladder as far as it goes. Lots of room left. You would maybe have a little trouble getting in position when strapping in after the chair, but I think you would be able to adjust them to get a perfect fit when strapped in no problem.

What bindings are you riding right now? If you can make them work you'll probably be able to make these work too.


----------



## jtg

It's not the straps that are the issue though with those though, it's the super tight heelcup. I'm surprised you don't feel that thing pinching on a size 13.


----------



## david_z

First I've seen of the Highcups so what's the point of that it turns your nobacks in to lobacks? I already have a pair of highbacks for these things that I've literally *never* used... can't imagine what I'd do with the highcups. But, to each their own I guess.


----------



## ridinbend

david_z said:


> First I've seen of the Highcups so what's the point of that it turns your nobacks in to lobacks? I already have a pair of highbacks for these things that I've literally *never* used... can't imagine what I'd do with the highcups. But, to each their own I guess.


It's for powder. Only powder. You can rip epic heel side turns with as much weight and power as you want and there is no limitations to it.


----------



## knoxious

tonicusa said:


> The only thing I don't like about my Selects is that they are a pain in the ass to strap into. The heel straps don't swing back far enough to tuck behind the highback when strapping in. So it's a big pain in the ass to strap in quickly while standing up. Every other binding I own lets you swing that heel strap well out of the way to step in to the binding.


Yeah this was my thought when I demo'd them - hella pain in my ass! 

I also think I need to give these another go as you guys are all raving about them and I didn't notice any significant difference!


----------



## linvillegorge

Made it down to CO Ski & Golf tonight to pick up the other binding. Looks like I'll get out on the IPOs for the first time tomorrow. Not sure if I need medium or large to be honest. I wear a 10 and the mediums are maxed out. Still afraid I may be a little toe heavy, but there's no adjustment left. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## ridinbend

> Originally Posted by tonicusa
> The only thing I don't like about my Selects is that they are a pain in the ass to strap into. The heel straps don't swing back far enough to tuck behind the highback when strapping in. So it's a big pain in the ass to strap in quickly while standing up. Every other binding I own lets you swing that heel strap well out of the way to step in to the binding.





knoxious said:


> Yeah this was my thought when I demo'd them - hella pain in my ass!
> 
> I also think I need to give these another go as you guys are all raving about them and I didn't notice any significant difference!


----------



## wind gypsy

Anyone else find the mounting bolts that come with now bindings to be too short? My drives and IPOs were a PITA to set up because there was only 2 threads max engaging the inserts when tightened.


----------



## binarypie

wind gypsy said:


> Anyone else find the mounting bolts that come with now bindings to be too short? My drives and IPOs were a PITA to set up because there was only 2 threads max engaging the inserts when tightened.


I think some boards have larger recesses on the inserts than others.


----------



## jtg

It's because it's on a hanger. Apply a bit of pressure and tighten the first screw until it sticks, then do the opposite screw, and rotate throughout all of them to tighten. You'll notice by the time you get to the 4th screw, the first one is loose again.

It's not as easy as normal, but it shouldn't too hard, and should easily be more than 2 threads.


----------



## wind gypsy

It's not because of the hanger, I have to put serious body weight on them just to get the threads to engage at all. I kind of assumed what binary pie said about the insert recess (in my case an arbor coda). I've found burton bindings/bolts to be cake on the same board. I ended up using the bolts from my cartels and that resulted in a smooth install.


----------



## tonicusa

Had same issue with my Capita NAS.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Been buying extra screws that are little longer. I add a thin rubber sheet under each binding. This protects your board. Saw it on vid by the snowboard professor. Thought it was a good idea….. helps when selling your board…..


----------



## ajw

wind gypsy said:


> It's not because of the hanger, I have to put serious body weight on them just to get the threads to engage at all. I kind of assumed what binary pie said about the insert recess (in my case an arbor coda). I've found burton bindings/bolts to be cake on the same board. I ended up using the bolts from my cartels and that resulted in a smooth install.


Had to do the same for my Jibsaw, but on my Artifact Rocker these went on no problem.


----------



## linvillegorge

I also had the screw issue. I just laid on the bitches and made it work.

I'll also say if you Have the Nows and haven't ridden them without the high back yet, suck up and do it. Totally different experience. I didn't realize how lazy I was riding and how much I was relying on the high back previously. Ditching it pretty much forces you to ride properly.


----------



## ajw

linvillegorge said:


> I also had the screw issue. I just laid on the bitches and made it work.
> 
> I'll also say if you Have the Nows and haven't ridden them without the high back yet, suck up and do it. Totally different experience. I didn't realize how lazy I was riding and how much I was relying on the high back previously. Ditching it pretty much forces you to ride properly.


I literally almost ate shit the first time I put the heel cups on. Went for heelside turn and had no idea wtf was going on haha. After 10 seconds it was all good though, just took some getting used to.


----------



## miplatt88

Yeah, the screws on my Drives are way too short. I actually used some screws that I had from my old Rome 390s that were alot longer. My issue with short screws was that they seemed to get loose before the end of the day. With the longer screws it was not a problem.


----------



## linvillegorge

ajw said:


> I literally almost ate shit the first time I put the heel cups on. Went for heelside turn and had no idea wtf was going on haha. After 10 seconds it was all good though, just took some getting used to.


I don't even have the high cup things, I just ditched the high backs and rolled with the standard heel cup.


----------



## jtg

How is it "improper" to rely on the highback? It's added support/leverage. Isn't that like saying you should ride with super soft boots, because it will teach you how to ride properly instead of relying on the boot support?


----------



## SnowDogWax

Freestyle IMO it would make you a better ridder. Freeride ?????


----------



## F1EA

jtg said:


> How is it "improper" to rely on the highback? It's added support/leverage. Isn't that like saying you should ride with super soft boots, because it will teach you how to ride properly instead of relying on the boot support?


Dont think he's saying it's bad form to use the highback... what he's saying is that having no highback FORCES you to have proper technique and get edge power through your knees, toes and heels...

But yea, you could say the same about the boots; except i aint breaking my ankles to learn proper form hehehehe


----------



## Snow Hound

Just got some M Drives and mounted them on my new PYL. My boots are right at the upper size limit and there seems to be quite a lot of toe overhang as the gas peddle is not adjustable like on my Cartels? The straps seem to fit alright with the heel nice and snug in the cup. Should I have gone with L?


----------



## ridinbend

Snow Hound said:


> Just got some M Drives and mounted them on my new PYL. My boots are right at the upper size limit and there seems to be quite a lot of toe overhang as the gas peddle is not adjustable like on my Cartels? The straps seem to fit alright with the heel nice and snug in the cup. Should I have gone with L?


We'll boot size and some pics might be helpful.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Snow Hound

Uh duh okay. The boots are UK 8.5/US 9 Salomon Synapse which I gather run pretty big as it is.


----------



## ridinbend

You don't need a large. The way the energy is transferred in those bushings your fine.


----------



## wind gypsy

I think large would have been too big. I have large drives that I had to crank down almost as tight as possible on 10.5 nb/686 boots and were too big to work on 9.5 nitro teams..


----------



## Snow Hound

Having had another look it seems that there is a touch more toe side overhang as well, even with the bindings pushed as far back as the disc will allow.


----------



## Snow Hound

ridinbend said:


> You don't need a large. The way the energy is transferred in those bushings your fine.





wind gypsy said:


> I think large would have been too big. I have large drives that I had to crank down almost as tight as possible on 10.5 nb/686 boots and were too big to work on 9.5 nitro teams..


Thanks for the speedy reassurance guys. I probably wont see snow till January so had to ask or I'd have been obsessing till then. Nice one!


----------



## destroy

Generally the ramp should come to about the part of your boot where the sole starts curving up. In your case, that looks just about right.


----------



## BFBF

neachdainn said:


> I rode the carbons, and they are serious business.... Like hard boots!


 Can you give more details? I am thinking about these. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## neachdainn

BFBF said:


> Can you give more details? I am thinking about these. :eyetwitch2:



They are basically drives, all jacked up on PCP. Instead of ripping a heel side slash, you end up lopping off a chunk of the mountain. 

Absolutely no flex in the highbacks, and they are quite tall. You need a pretty stiff board to handle these. The flagship was a good match when I rode them.


----------



## BFBF

The fact that the forward lean adjust requires an Allen wrench is disturbing


----------



## neachdainn

BFBF said:


> The fact that the forward lean adjust requires an Allen wrench is disturbing



Don't be afraid, they won't bite.....

They'll swallow you whole!


----------



## BFBF

neachdainn said:


> Don't be afraid, they won't bite.....
> 
> They'll swallow you whole!


Did you get a chance to demo the 2015 drive with the new highback?


----------



## neachdainn

BFBF said:


> Did you get a chance to demo the 2015 drive with the new highback?



Nah, I have the 14 drives already. Afaik they're a little stiffer. But def not as stiff as the o drives. Unless you're ripping lines with lots of exposure, or are a hefty hefty hippo, I can't imagine needing the kind of stiffness the o drives have.


----------



## BFBF

neachdainn said:


> Nah, I have the 14 drives already. Afaik they're a little stiffer. But def not as stiff as the o drives. Unless you're ripping lines with lots of exposure, or are a hefty hefty hippo, I can't imagine needing the kind of stiffness the o drives have.


Lol. I'm 6'1 190. Had last years drive and thought the highback was too short and soft. Loved everything else. On the fence between drive and o drive
Thanks for the info


----------



## neachdainn

BFBF said:


> Lol. I'm 6'1 190. Had last years drive and thought the highback was too short and soft. Loved everything else. On the fence between drive and o drive
> 
> Thanks for the info



If that's the case, and you still have them, just order a set of highbacks. Nothing else has changed, really. No sense buying a new set.


----------



## Motogp990

Was considering the o-drives but after having them in hand I'm not so sure.

The highbacks are rock solid, with virtually 0 give.

Trying to flex the highback both torsionaly and front-to-back with my hands were pretty much impossible.

Again, just hand comparing with comparable bindings (drives, el hefes and chargers) on the shelf, the o-drives were the stiffest. 

When I got home, I twisted and torqued the highbacks of my 2013 diodes and they were wet lasagna in comparison. 

The o-drives are $100 more expensive than the drives at my local shop and if I had to decide right now, without demo'ing, I would get the drives.


----------



## ridinbend

Motogp990 said:


> Was considering the o-drives but after having them in hand I'm not so sure.
> 
> The highbacks are rock solid, with virtually 0 give.
> 
> Trying to flex the highback both torsionaly and front-to-back with my hands were pretty much impossible.
> 
> Again, just hand comparing with comparable bindings (drives, el hefes and chargers) on the shelf, the o-drives were the stiffest.
> 
> When I got home, I twisted and torqued the highbacks of my 2013 diodes and they were wet lasagna in comparison.
> 
> The o-drives are $100 more expensive than the drives at my local shop and if I had to decide right now, without demo'ing, I would get the drives.


I am gonna contact now and see if they'd sell me just the carbon high back for my drives


----------



## BFBF

Motogp990 said:


> Was considering the o-drives but after having them in hand I'm not so sure.
> 
> The highbacks are rock solid, with virtually 0 give.
> 
> Trying to flex the highback both torsionaly and front-to-back with my hands were pretty much impossible.
> 
> Again, just hand comparing with comparable bindings (drives, el hefes and chargers) on the shelf, the o-drives were the stiffest.
> 
> When I got home, I twisted and torqued the highbacks of my 2013 diodes and they were wet lasagna in comparison.
> 
> The o-drives are $100 more expensive than the drives at my local shop and if I had to decide right now, without demo'ing, I would get the drives.


 ordered the O drives but I won't be on them till december.


----------



## ridinbend

Just got a response from NOW, and they do not have spare carbon highbacks to sell separately. Bummer.


----------



## booron

*Drank the koolaid...*

Just received the koolaid even though I'm happy with my current pair of Diodes...

Random carpet notes:

Just wanted to confirm that a US14 Burton Imperial, and a US13 Ride Insano will fit in a large NOW Drive (As Destroy has postulated all along). Keep in mind that both of these boots are actually Mondo 31... The Imperial is pretty bulky through the arch and it kinda feels slightly pinched though...or nicely locked in (again carpet). As others have alluded to, there is more strap and ladder than any binding I have ever seen, and I don't even have them maxed out for the Imps.

The highbacks are about--jeez--dare I say half/two-thirds the size of Burtons. Pretty noodly torsionally, but damn, pretty stiff straight back. These fold up so nicely that I wouldn't feel queasy leaving them mounted in a checked roller. I've always had to rotate highbacks for comfort so I don't know about that aspect yet.

Pleasantly surprised at how nicely they centered up on a Skunk Ape 170UW, TBD on how the voodoo will work on a deck that wide...

Hopefully this weekend...


----------



## neachdainn

booron said:


> Just received the koolaid even though I'm happy with my current pair of Diodes...
> 
> 
> 
> Random carpet notes:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that a US14 Burton Imperial, and a US13 Ride Insano will fit in a large NOW Drive (As Destroy has postulated all along). Keep in mind that both of these boots are actually Mondo 31... The Imperial is pretty bulky through the arch and it kinda feels slightly pinched though...or nicely locked in (again carpet). As others have alluded to, there is more strap and ladder than any binding I have ever seen, and I don't even have them maxed out for the Imps.
> 
> 
> 
> The highbacks are about--jeez--dare I say half/two-thirds the size of Burtons. Pretty noodly torsionally, but damn, pretty stiff straight back. These fold up so nicely that I wouldn't feel queasy leaving them mounted in a checked roller. I've always had to rotate highbacks for comfort so I don't know about that aspect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Pleasantly surprised at how nicely they centered up on a Skunk Ape 170UW, TBD on how the voodoo will work on a deck that wide...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this weekend...



Yeah, loads of room in those bad boys. 

I have my highbacks rotated, and the straps flipped for extra ankle support.... Can't say it made a huge difference, but it's comfy, and that's all that matters. 

Enjoy!


----------



## BFBF

My o-drives just arrived and the highback is stiff ...As stiff if not stiffer than the year one diode samples I had.

Also crazy torsional stiffness. A serious binding.

Exactly what I was looking for.

Fun fact- they came with a multi-tool with phillips/standard screwdriver heads along with an allen wrench head to adjust the forward lean block(it's not tool less and the block only has 2 settings)

quality look, feel and finish.


----------



## F1EA

BFBF said:


> My o-drives just arrived and the highback is stiff ...As stiff if not stiffer than the year one diode samples I had.
> 
> Also crazy torsional stiffness. A serious binding.
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Fun fact- they came with a multi-tool with phillips/standard screwdriver heads along with an allen wrench head to adjust the forward lean block(it's not tool less and the block only has 2 settings)
> 
> quality look, feel and finish.


I think i told you... (may have been in another thread) Those things don't give at all... in any direction.


----------



## BFBF

F1EA said:


> I think i told you... (may have been in another thread) Those things don't give at all... in any direction.


Yes you did..part of the reason I snagged them.:happy:


----------



## Motogp990

Just got the Drive's and took them for a spin at Whistler. 

Tried them with the black (hardest) bushings and the response was comparable to my 2013 diodes. Will try with the yellow (medium) bushings to see if I notice a difference. FYI I rode with the flip-it strap down (less responsive).

Also didn't have any issues with the mounting screws (length) and my PYL


----------



## ju87

anybody rocking Nike boots with NOW bindings? I'm in a US 9 ZF1 and I don't know whether to get M or L due to all the stuff I read about the narrowness of the binding.

can anyone shed some light ?


----------



## cav0011

I used NOWs with Nike boots last year. Size 12 with a large. It was fine


----------



## wind gypsy

9s should work with a medium, won't work with a large. I've had 9.5s-10.5s in a medium, they get a little tight but they work.


----------



## readimag

Yeah all in the boot builder but both my salomon and k2s work fine in a med or just call NOW great customer service.


----------



## Motogp990

Motogp990 said:


> Just got the Drive's and took them for a spin at Whistler.
> 
> Tried them with the black (hardest) bushings and the response was comparable to my 2013 diodes. Will try with the yellow (medium) bushings to see if I notice a difference. FYI I rode with the flip-it strap down (less responsive).
> 
> Also didn't have any issues with the mounting screws (length) and my PYL


Tried, the yellow bushings (2 sessions at Whistler).

The response compared to the black bushings were subtle if anything, imo.

However, the yellow bushings seems to help absorb/ride uneven terrain better and it felt like I was able to lean into turns further, without losing an edge or skidding.

Not sure if my observations are legit, or if I think I'm feeling those things because that's how it's "supposed" to feel.

That being said, I do like the overall feeling of the Drives and don't have any regrets about the purchase.


----------



## F1EA

Motogp990 said:


> Tried, the yellow bushings (2 sessions at Whistler).
> 
> The response compared to the black bushings were subtle if anything, imo.
> 
> However, the yellow bushings seems to help absorb/ride uneven terrain better and it felt like I was able to lean into turns further, without losing an edge or skidding.
> 
> Not sure if my observations are legit, or if I think I'm feeling those things because that's how it's "supposed" to feel.
> 
> That being said, I do like the overall feeling of the Drives and don't have any regrets about the purchase.


To which bindings (non NOW) would you compare these new Drives?
The PYL is a burly cambered board... would you say a more forgiving board (flexier, more rocker) would get over-powered?


----------



## ridinbend

Motogp990 said:


> Tried, the yellow bushings (2 sessions at Whistler).
> 
> The response compared to the black bushings were subtle if anything, imo.
> 
> However, the yellow bushings seems to help absorb/ride uneven terrain better and it felt like I was able to lean into turns further, without losing an edge or skidding.
> 
> Not sure if my observations are legit, or if I think I'm feeling those things because that's how it's "supposed" to feel.
> 
> That being said, I do like the overall feeling of the Drives and don't have any regrets about the purchase.


This is exactly how I feel about them myself.


----------



## cav0011

Interesting, I havnt ridden this seasons yet but I did hte outsides as blacks and inside as yellows. I like the mixed set up but maybe ill go outside yellow inside white.


----------



## zk0ot

I have a pair of drive's and ipo's from 13/14 for sale. Size large.


----------



## Motogp990

F1EA said:


> To which bindings (non NOW) would you compare these new Drives?
> The PYL is a burly cambered board... would you say a more forgiving board (flexier, more rocker) would get over-powered?


I think the new drives are comparable to my old diodes. However, the one thing I like way better on the drives is the traditional flad and pre-rotated/lack there of rotation, highbacks. 

The 2013 diodes are the ones where you had to use the highback rotation adjusters to both rotate the highbacks and set the forward lean. I hated that system as I went through a few sets of hardware pieces from normal use.

I couldn't say if the drives would over power a flexier/rocker board. I've never ridden a rocker board before. I've pretty much only ridden camber or camber-hyrbid on the stiffer side. I did ride a flat board a few times but didn't like it.

That being said, I don't think you would have any issues putting the drives on a flexier, more rocker board.


----------



## F1EA

Cool. I got Drives today.
Look good; quality stuff. I was debating either Burton Cartel Ltd. or the Drives... cartel M was too small, L give me too much heel hang.

Drives are good, but I set them all the way towards toe and they're centered. Gee, the TM2's have a small footprint, but they are bulky so its tricky getting bindins for me.

Will put them mainly on the NS Cobra, and on a Charlie Slasher when i take that one out. The Cobra has a good ammount of rocker and it's not that stiff, but the Drives are not too extreme for it (i hope)... my Capos are stiffer (but the highback's a bit shorter) so we'll see how the Drives compare. After I ride the Drives a few times, i'll start playing with the bushings and stuff.

I like the Drive highback. Softer than the Capos and a hair stiffer than my Missions. So pretty good.


----------



## Motogp990

Motogp990 said:


> Just got the Drive's and took them for a spin at Whistler.
> 
> Tried them with the black (hardest) bushings and the response was comparable to my 2013 diodes. Will try with the yellow (medium) bushings to see if I notice a difference. FYI I rode with the flip-it strap down (less responsive).
> 
> Also didn't have any issues with the mounting screws (length) and my PYL






Motogp990 said:


> Tried, the yellow bushings (2 sessions at Whistler).
> 
> The response compared to the black bushings were subtle if anything, imo.
> 
> However, the yellow bushings seems to help absorb/ride uneven terrain better and it felt like I was able to lean into turns further, without losing an edge or skidding.
> 
> Not sure if my observations are legit, or if I think I'm feeling those things because that's how it's "supposed" to feel.
> 
> That being said, I do like the overall feeling of the Drives and don't have any regrets about the purchase.


Tried the Drives this morning with the flip-it strap up.

So, after playing around with the setup options, I'm most happy with the yellow bushings and flip-it strap up.

Also, I'm riding with size 12 Burton Ions and haven't had any heelcup fitment/tightness issues.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Motogp990 said:


> Tried the Drives this morning with the flip-it strap up.
> 
> So, after playing around with the setup options, I'm most happy with the yellow bushings and flip-it strap up.
> 
> Also, I'm riding with size 12 Burton Ions and haven't had any heelcup fitment/tightness issues.


Riding 11.5 Burton Ion Leather. How do you like tour Ion boots.







SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Motogp990

SnowDogWax said:


> Riding 11.5 Burton Ion Leather. How do you like tour Ion boots.


I like them. I'm still breaking them in, so Its hard to say if they are the best boots I've ever owned.

At $459 CDN in the store, its hard to tell people to go out and get them because they are so expensive.

One of my favorite aspect's is the board "feel". I'm guessing Burton put less cushion on the bottom (or something like that) to give it more board "feel" over the Driver's. That being said, I like to have that feedback on foot and don't like boots that are so plush, cushioned or whatever that I can't feel the board.

One gripe. For some reason, the lower-zone speed zone lacing on my right foot pops out of the pocket sometimes as I'm riding. I've pushed it down into the pocket as far as it goes but its still pops out.

It doesn't seem to affect my riding as I don't even notice until the end of my session when I take my boots off.


----------



## SnowDogWax

About 8 days for my Ion boots to fully break in. Odd today was first time my speed lacing poped out. 





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Motogp990

SnowDogWax said:


> About 8 days for my Ion boots to fully break in. Odd today was first time my speed lacing poped out.


Today was my 6th day with the ions.

One of the first couple days, I noticed it out when I took my boot off. However, I figured I must have popped it out when I was lifting my pant gaiter off the boot, so didn't think much of it.

Noticed it out again another session, so the next after that, I made sure to be careful lifting up the gaiter to make sure I wasn't popping it out.

Sure enough, next session it was already popped out before I even started to lift the gaiter.

Today, I shoved it in as far as I could and F, still popped out. Might rig it somehow so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## F1EA

I was hoping to try the Drives on the weekend, but it got rained out. Now i'm spending 3 weeks here:









I hope it snows a lot in the meantime


----------



## neachdainn

Aren't you supposed to be hung over? Go back to sleep.


----------



## F1EA

neachdainn said:


> Aren't you supposed to be hung over? Go back to sleep.


hahaha it's 4hrs+ here.


----------



## neachdainn

That still puts it before noon. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## F1EA

WTF Double post...

Hooray for boobies!


----------



## F1EA

Reporting for duty... 

Riding the new Drives. Pretty amazing bindings. I almost didnt get them after trying the older IPOs... but man, these are awesome; so much edge power. Really relaxed riding yet the response and edge power are amazing.

I'm on 2+ clicks fwd lean and the board just wants to carve; will try 0 lean later to do some playing around.

Highback is a bit taller (than Cartel, Capo, older Drives etc), but flexy... really comfortable. These bindings work, period.

Destroy and Nead told me so; so did the other Now fanboys hehhe
They are right.


----------



## svlin

These are comments based on the 2015 Now Drive's right? Did you ride these on your NS Cobra?


----------



## F1EA

svlin said:


> These are comments based on the 2015 Now Drive's right? Did you ride these on your NS Cobra?


Yeah 2015 Drive (with yellow bushings) on a NS Cobra 157. TM2 boots.

I rode the same on IPOs and Burton Missions. Missions were pretty good for freestyle and carved ok (i'd say pretty good all around), IPOs felt too unresponsive... the Drives are just perfect for all mtn. Definitely wouldn't use them for park.


----------



## skip11

@F1EA: Got the Drives and IPOs. Try the IPO with 2 clicks forward lean and the black bushings, it'll be way more responsive on par with the Drives.


----------



## F1EA

skip11 said:


> @F1EA: Got the Drives and IPOs. Try the IPO with 2 clicks forward lean and the black bushings, it'll be way more responsive on par with the Drives.


Yeah would be cool to experiment. I'm almost positive i'll get the Selects sometime... but would like the Select with a canted footbed (maybe for 2016?).

I find canted beds nice for freestyle. Drives are more freerideish so no canting is fine; but on the Select would probably make the ultimate frestyle binding.


----------



## Motogp990

Just noticed this pic on YES's IG










All rocking the drives


----------



## ComaShell

Motogp990 said:


> Just noticed this pic on YES's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rocking the drives


Nice! Might have to pair my 420 up with some Drives when it gets here :happy:


----------



## F1EA

Motogp990 said:


> Just noticed this pic on YES's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rocking the drives


Looks nice... but of course they'd both be riding Yes and Now.


----------



## deagol

can anyone here justify the $100 price difference between the *Drives* and the *O-drives*?


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> can anyone here justify the $100 price difference between the *Drives* and the *O-drives*?


If you need the extra stiffness, i say yes it's worth it. They are stiff as hell.
I mean look at the prices of super stiff boots and other stiff bindings in the range..... easily $100+ difference.

Question is... are you such a badass that you need the Odrives?

I don't need that kind of stiffness, so for me it's not worth it even if a the same price. I only look at them in awe hahaha


----------



## deagol

F1EA said:


> If you need the extra stiffness, i say yes it's worth it. They are stiff as hell.
> I mean look at the prices of super stiff boots and other stiff bindings in the range..... easily $100+ difference.
> 
> Question is... are you such a badass that you need the Odrives?
> 
> I don't need that kind of stiffness, so for me it's not worth it even if a the same price. I only look at them in awe hahaha


Thanks for the response. Without trying either, It's all speculation. I am currently on some older Burton C60-s (which are carbon) but they were hand me downs, and I don't know how they would compare with either one of these.


----------



## skip11

I have mixed feelings about the Drives. Rode it with 2 clicks forward lean and black bushings (just like my IPO) both on the FA and Lando. My foot hurts with this bindings which is weird, never happened on the IPO and I swear IPO helped with foot pain at the end of the day. I'm liking the smaller strap on the IPO vs the bigger flip-it strap on the Drive. I'll try riding with only 1 click forward lean next time and see how it feels. But so far IPO w/ black bushings > Drive.


----------



## deagol

I needed new bindings and just picked up a pair of Drives online for a sale price of about $255 (free shipping & no sales tax). I opted for them over the O-drives since I don't weigh a huge amount and the price difference. We will see how they feel/perform (fingers crossed)....


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> I needed new bindings and just picked up a pair of Drives online for a sale price of about $255 (free shipping & no sales tax). I opted for them over the O-drives since I don't weigh a huge amount and the price difference. We will see how they feel/perform (fingers crossed)....


Personally i love them (2015 Drives).

Have tried them on a Cobra and Charlie Slasher and they are perfect. I'd say even better fit to the Charlie; you could get away with Selects on the Cobra.


----------



## deagol

I will probably mount these to a Never Summer Chairman 164 cm I have on loan from the company.... 

Once I have to give these boards back to Never Summer, I'll put them on my 2012 Raptor.


----------



## booron

deagol said:


> I'll put them on my 2012 Raptor.


I was going to sell my Drives until I put them on the Raptor. The setup completely changed my perspective on these things...


----------



## deagol

booron said:


> I was going to sell my Drives until I put them on the Raptor. The setup completely changed my perspective on these things...


care to elaborate ??


----------



## booron

deagol said:


> care to elaborate ??


I'm a bit of an oddity at #250 with 14.5 feet in heavily modded US13 Burton imperials (hacked and taped low volume Intuition liners, etc.)

Bought them for a Lib Skunk Ape 170 Ultra Wide. Maxed out stance (damn near 28" measured). Big dead zone edge to edge, was actually pretty scary to ride. The Drives don't do well with a wide stance due to the nature of where the stoppers are located, as well as the bulky kingpin mechanism. This is compared to Burton re:flex in which you pretty comfortably roll your feet tip/tail. I also tried all the stopper combos (yellow inside, black outside, etc..) and strap orientations with this setup...

I was actually thinking about getting rid of the Raptor X 165 as I thought the stance too narrow (25.25"). So for shits and giggles I threw them on. The Drives were instantly more comfortably with the narrow stance. And edge transitions have echoed what the NOW fanboys have always described. The big thing for me is that this level of response is achieved:1. in a binding this compact, and 2. with absolute zero forward lean. The slight problem is that on a board that's already difficult to load up, these don't make it any easier like a re:flex binding does...


----------



## F1EA

I'd say it's not really a matter of edge transitions (in terms of quick edge to edge)... but rather stronger edge hold at lower tilt angles.

So for example, with other bindings you have to be at a deeper angle to experience a certain edge hold. I found right from the first run with the 15 Drives, the board edges were biting and staying steady at a much shallower angle.

This freaked me put at first when trying to do small jumps off sidehits... you approach, put a little pressure on the toe edge and pop off. My first try: i went into a carve right away approaching the hit... I got used to it quickly, but it was interesting right off the bat. Normally, you expect to sort of keep going straight at such shallow angle/toe (or heel) pressure...

Then on proper runs... I was surprised that at shallow angles when i was actually trying to skid a bit and shave some speed, the board would just stay planted on the edge. I can get this effect with other boards/profiles but on that particular board with other bindings no way i would have been able to hold the edge at that speed with the same board tilt angle... 

If the Select came with canted beds, i would go straight right away and buy those to put on every freestyle type board where you want some more leverage on the tip and tail.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

F1EA said:


> I'd say it's not really a matter of edge transitions (in terms of quick edge to edge)... but rather stronger edge hold at lower tilt angles.
> 
> So for example, with other bindings you have to be at a deeper angle to experience a certain edge hold. I found right from the first run with the 15 Drives, the board edges were biting and staying steady at a much shallower angle.
> 
> This freaked me put at first when trying to do small jumps off sidehits... you approach, put a little pressure on the toe edge and pop off. My first try: i went into a carve right away approaching the hit... I got used to it quickly, but it was interesting right off the bat. Normally, you expect to sort of keep going straight at such shallow angle/toe (or heel) pressure...
> 
> Then on proper runs... I was surprised that at shallow angles when i was actually trying to skid a bit and shave some speed, the board would just stay planted on the edge. I can get this effect with other boards/profiles but on that particular board with other bindings no way i would have been able to hold the edge at that speed with the same board tilt angle...
> 
> If the Select came with canted beds, i would go straight right away and buy those to put on every freestyle type board where you want some more leverage on the tip and tail.


What you are experiencing could come from ankle strap placement. If it sits higher on the front of your foot, it will help stiffen up your boot when it flexes forward, towards the toe edge, and make the board more responsive. Even more so if the straps are flipped on the Drives.

Can you verify that and compare it to the other bindings you have? I am really interested to know if they do sit higher. I only rode the Drives for one run, and loved the comfort and how they performed. But they where not on my own setup. The wider stance and lack of canting really put my legs and knees on fire by mid run to actually check everything out.


----------



## F1EA

I've run them with the flipit in both possitions.

The initial impressions were with it on the "down" position, which still allowed a lot tip-tail freedom... but not that much leverage. Meaning, freedom to move my feet tip to tail, but when trying to press it didnt mean much. I think canting adds a bit more leverage. That was mostly on the NS Cobra.

Then... i've run it in the "up" position mostly on a Charlie Slasher which is pretty stiff. I prefer this setting because it makes the edge transitions snappier... edge power sort of stays the same (lets say, same edge hold at same board tilt), but you can whip the board edge to edge and get it at a steeper angle a bit faster with the strap "up".... which helps on the Charlie, doesnt add much to the Cobra which is already off-the-charts agile.

Makes sense?


----------



## Mig Fullbag

F1EA said:


> Makes sense?


Yes. But with the strap in the normal or down position, does it still sit higher than your other bindings? Meaning, is it going across your ankle higher, like a bit more up towards your lower leg?


----------



## F1EA

Mig Fullbag said:


> Yes. But with the strap in the normal or down position, does it still sit higher than your other bindings? Meaning, is it going across your ankle higher, like a bit more up towards your lower leg?


Ahhh
On the "down" definitely lower than other bindings. You can feel it; at first you think WTF this will not hold much, then you lean and you realize it does.

On the "up" about the same as others. But a bit more than Capos (which have a pretty narrow ankle pad). 

From what i remember, Burton's Diode/Genesis strap wraps and hold your boot a bit higher than most bindings (and higher than Drives i think) but not by much. 

Add: also some bindings have adjustable ankle strap position... not the Nows.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Thanks F1EA!!!


----------



## deagol

cant wait to try them.....


----------



## ridinbend

deagol said:


> cant wait to try them.....


Don't forget to pull the high backs off on a deep pow day. It's worth it.


----------



## deagol

ridinbend said:


> Don't forget to pull the high backs off on a deep pow day. It's worth it.


this seems weird to me, but admittedly I don't know much about these bindings. Is it to make it feel like a Pow surfer ?


----------



## Mig Fullbag

ridinbend said:


> Don't forget to pull the high backs off on a deep pow day. It's worth it.


I have spent the first 6 years of my snowboarding life riding without high backs. There's no way I am going back to that, unless all I ride for the rest of my life are first tracks on very deep pow days.


----------



## kino

all the reviews for NOW bindings has me intrigued with the 'skate' system. I would like to try them but they don't seem to have any women version. Has any ladies here tried them? is there any downsides to them?

My stats:

height: 5'6
current setup: 2013 proto ct 154/burton escapade
I mostly do all mountain riding, hardly any park.


----------



## Peyto

kino said:


> all the reviews for NOW bindings has me intrigued with the 'skate' system. I would like to try them but they don't seem to have any women version. Has any ladies here tried them? is there any downsides to them?
> 
> My stats:
> 
> height: 5'6
> current setup: 2013 proto ct 154/burton escapade
> I mostly do all mountain riding, hardly any park.


If you wanna wait until the 2015-16 models are released, they've introduced the Vetta which is a womens binding. Looks like it's rocking the flex hinge highback that was used in the IPO up to now (2016 IPO has a different highback), and it shares a new strap with the 2016 IPO. 

They've introduced a few new models so it's hard to say where they all fit in terms of responsiveness, but the Vetta looks to be based off of the IPO. Maybe someone who has actually held the Vetta can add more to this...


----------



## F1EA

Yeah, here's a quick look at the women's Vetta:





There's the 2016 catalogue floating around in a thread here; you can see more details in the catalogue.

The skate tech is good. It works really well and helps transfer a lot of power to the edges.


----------



## ridinbend

F1EA said:


> Yeah, here's a quick look at the women's Vetta:
> 
> 
> There's the 2016 catalogue floating around in a thread here; you can see more details in the catalogue.
> 
> The skate tech is good. It works really well and helps transfer a lot of power to the edges.


Now - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

I like now bindings, my wife is getting a pair for Xmas


----------



## kino

thanks for info guys, didnt know they're coming out with the women version! so would the escapade be equal to the pilot/vetta in terms of stiffness? if there a quick guide somewhere on what the differences is between all the models?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Snagged a pair of the 2015 Now Select that I'm going to throw on my Ultrafear. Since it's a softer board, what bushings would you guys recommend? 

Really looking for pop, easy buttering, playful and forgiving. Soft? Medium? 

Also, from earlier in the thread, there was mention of using medium on the outside and soft on the inside - did anyone try it? Any feedback on that setup?

Thanks!


----------



## david_z

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Snagged a pair of the 2015 Now Select that I'm going to throw on my Ultrafear. Since it's a softer board, what bushings would you guys recommend?
> 
> Really looking for pop, easy buttering, playful and forgiving. Soft? Medium?
> 
> Also, from earlier in the thread, there was mention of using medium on the outside and soft on the inside - did anyone try it? Any feedback on that setup?
> 
> Thanks!


I rode my IPOs with medium outside soft inside. It was super subtle difference my best recommendation would be to just run it stock for a few days and then change it up for a few days see which way you like it better.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

david_z said:


> I rode my IPOs with medium outside soft inside. It was super subtle difference my best recommendation would be to just run it stock for a few days and then change it up for a few days see which way you like it better.


You're right. I'll do that and feel the differences myself. Thanks dude!


----------



## AmberLamps

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Snagged a pair of the 2015 Now Select that I'm going to throw on my Ultrafear. Since it's a softer board, what bushings would you guys recommend?
> 
> Really looking for pop, easy buttering, playful and forgiving. Soft? Medium?
> 
> Also, from earlier in the thread, there was mention of using medium on the outside and soft on the inside - did anyone try it? Any feedback on that setup?
> 
> Thanks!


I picked up a set of SELECT'S as well. Took them out today on my Lib Tech TRS. Just rocked them stock (medium) and they felt amazing. Deff a lot diff than any binding I have ever rode before, very responsive, and made carving so enjoyable. Also very good for buttering and soft landing off jumps. 

Next time im gonna throw in the SOFT bushings and see what those feel like. Deff stoked on these and looking foreword to trying all the diff options in dampening's and the low highbacks.


----------



## Motogp990

I don't have a good or constructive reason to revive this thread, however I'm stoked about my 2017 JJ's I just picked up

The Now Drive love still lives.


----------



## GDimac

Motogp990 said:


> I don't have a good or constructive reason to revive this thread, however I'm stoked about my 2017 JJ's I just picked up
> 
> The Now Drive love still lives.


Ya I'm getting these too. Demo'ed them this past spring. My back up is the Genesis X, but it's a little steep.


----------



## Motogp990

GDimac said:


> Ya I'm getting these too. Demo'ed them this past spring. My back up is the Genesis X, but it's a little steep.


I hear you. I wasn't planning on buying these today. I didn't even know the 2017's were on the shelves yet and I was looking for last years to save some money. I found a pair of 2016's for $220 but weren't my size 

I was in the F'it state of mind and ended up biting the premium price bullet haha


----------



## GDimac

True they're pretty sick and snug. Apparently lighter than the 2016's also, from what I heard. Let me know what you think of them when you get to try 'em. Now you might be able to straight line like Vic De Le Rue a la 4th Phase haha.


----------



## F1EA

hahahaha NOW stoke!

That's why I stay away from Turkey Sales.
Yet.... for 2 years in a row I managed to buy stuff... without even being there.  oh man.


----------



## Motogp990

I demoed them in the spring. I couldn't notice too much of a difference with my 2015 drives, however what was noticble to me right away was the weight difference. The 2017's are lighter with replacing the aluminum disc with nylon and I think the hanger 2.0 chasis may be slighter lighter as well.

That being said, I can't wait to get these dailed and broken in to get a true sense of any improvements, which I'll try to post


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> True they're pretty sick and snug. Apparently lighter than the 2016's also, from what I heard. Let me know what you think of them when you get to try 'em. Now you might be able to straight line like Vic De Le Rue a la 4th Phase haha.


The new Drives are suuuuuper light. That new disc and post are excellent. Plus the new lower baseplate... super binding. Pilots are a bit lighter, but for the response....... Drives are a beast.

Also, we got stuff like what the dudes at 4Phase were hitting... you'll see. Just you wait. hehehe


----------



## Motogp990

GDimac said:


> Now you might be able to straight line like Vic De Le Rue a la 4th Phase haha.


I already straight line like him  except he does it in AK and I do it on a green run haha


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> Also, we got stuff like what the dudes at 4Phase were hitting... you'll see. Just you wait. hehehe


haha I dream of these things. I'm super psyched man. My lady & I are actually finalizing our flights right now as we speak lol. Flight's Jan 31 :grin:.



Motogp990 said:


> I already straight line like him  except he does it in AK and I do it on a green run haha


LOLL jheeez. Close enough haha.


----------



## robotfood99

I picked up both last year's Drives and the new ones and the weight difference was noticeable. Even though the shop had last year's stock at a steep discount I am going to get the new ones. They will be even lighter with the hammock straps. Would have walked out with one but they didn't have the blacks in yet.


----------



## F1EA

robotfood99 said:


> I picked up both last year's Drives and the new ones and the weight difference was noticeable. Even though the shop had last year's stock at a steep discount I am going to get the new ones. They will be even lighter with the hammock straps. Would have walked out with one but they didn't have the blacks in yet.


Try them with their own straps. The Drive's straps are pretty nice.


----------



## robotfood99

F1EA said:


> Try them with their own straps. The Drive's straps are pretty nice.




O yeah of course I will. Going to cycle through the original, cartel, and hammock straps and see which I like best, just to satiate the tinkerer in me. If the now straps offer good feel in line with the rest of the binding, they will stay put.


----------



## ek9max

Are the drives that much more responsive than the pilots? I'm; thinking about grabbing a pair of pilots in that sweet red color for my type 2. 

What are the pros and cons? pilot vs drive.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Are the drives that much more responsive than the pilots? I'm; thinking about grabbing a pair of pilots in that sweet red color for my type 2.
> 
> What are the pros and cons? pilot vs drive.


Yeah the red looks sweet. Thats the one I wanted, but I've made a personal commitment to never buy anything "current season"..... heheh 

Anyways, Pilot is less responsive than Drives but not totally off. Somewhere around a bit more responsive than Genesis/Cartel. Drives are definitely more responsive than Genesis and I say around Genesis X/Katana, etc.

New Drives have the lower/wider baseplate which is definitely nice if you mix freestyle/relax and freeride with pretty much the same response. Also, have a new nylon/carbon disc and post which is noticeably lighter. Pilots have a new ankle strap.

But also depends on the board... Type II vs Great you'd probably find the Pilots are perfect on the Type II. I'd put Pilots on a Type II for sure. Drives on something w more camber, stiffer and/or wider.....


----------



## Motogp990

FWIW. My 2015 drives side by side with my 2017's. But the size disparity is a bit misleading as my 15's were Large and I down sized my 17's to a medium.














































This is my fav upgrade
aluminum disc and base plate vs nylon disc and nylon+carbon base plate


----------



## Alonzo

Thanks for throwing up all the side-by-side shots. Awesome post.


----------



## ek9max

Picked me up a pair of pilots. Man they look great! Hope to have positive things to say about skate tech after getting them on the hill


----------



## GDimac

ek9max said:


> Picked me up a pair of pilots. Man they look great! Hope to have positive things to say about skate tech after getting them on the hill


Those look fresh.


----------



## Elektropow

Yes, quite sexy. Look forward to trying out Now tech next season. Haven't ridden any of their models.


----------



## sureshock

I'm torn between the 2017 Drives and the 2017 Flux XF on my Yes PYL. Anyone have an opinion that could help?


----------



## AmberLamps

sureshock said:


> I'm torn between the 2017 Drives and the 2017 Flux XF on my Yes PYL. Anyone have an opinion that could help?


Cant go wrong with either. I have Drives (2016) on my PYL. And its a great combo imo. Your gonna be able to get more adjustability out of the Now imo with the diff dampening pads and flipable strap. Of you havent NOW'd I think you should give it a try.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motogp990

*2017 Drives Review-ish*

My thoughts on the 2017 drives after 3 straight weeks of riding. I have new boots this season and wanted to wait until I had them broken in before making any opinions on the bindings.

This is more of a comparison to my 2015 Drive's and my opinions on them vs an actual review of the bindings. My original thoughts on the 2015's are on post #127 .

I know there were upgrades in the 2016 drives vs the 2015's, however the upgrades that I can see on the 2017's vs the 2015's are:

2017: 
Hanger 2.0
Upgraded flipit ankle strap
Buckles 2.0
Nylon+Carbon base plate and disc

-Not sure I can tell any difference between the original hanger and hanger 2.0
-I like the flipit strap on the 2017s way better than the 2015's. More supportive.
-Quality and mechanics of the buckles 2.0 appear better, but we'll see how they are toward the end of the seaons.
-Base plate and mounting disc are noticibly lighter and imo if the durability is equivalent, lighter is always better.

For the most part I found the riding characteristics very similar between the 2015's and 17's, however I felt the 17's were a bit more responsive. I'm assuming its mostly due to the ankle strap and Nylon+Carbon base. 

That being said, there isn't a single upgrade on the 2017's that I felt were a negative and straight up, I feel the 2017's are a superior binding.

On the 2015's I tried both medium and hard bushings. Also tried the flipit strap both up and down. After testing I settled on medium bushings with flipit strap up.

On the 2017's I tried riding with the flipit strap both up and down. I didn't try both sets of bushings. My setup is medium bushings and flipit strap down (vs up with my 2015's).

I didn't try any custom combo's of the bushings. ie. med toe + hard heel, med left foot + hard right foot, etc.

When I first rode the 2015's coming from 2013 Burton Diode's, I remember having a "shit, I may be on to something" feeling, however expectedly I didn't have that feeling riding the 2017's vs the 2015's.

In 2015, I would have happily endorsed anybody to buy the Drive's brand new at full retail, as I was ga-ga over them. With the 2017's its more of a diluted endorsement. If you can find a great deal on last year's Drives, I've seen them in-store for $220 Cdn at the beginning of the season, I would say get those and wait for the 2017's to go on sale. However, if you got the cash or really want the new tech get the 17's, you won't regret it.

The Nerd, who really cares, differences between the 2015's and 17's:
In the box my 2015's came with:
- A leash
- Extra bushings
- Tape measure 
- 2 sticker sheets (approx 10+ stickers) 

2017's came with:
- A leash
- Extra bushings 
- Just 2 "Now" stickers 
no tape measure


----------



## F1EA

And by 3 weeks straight he means...
Every. Single. Day. for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Kenai

F1EA said:


> And by 3 weeks straight he means...
> Every. Single. Day. for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## dave785

every time my gf says i'm addicted to snowboarding, i show her motogp's tracesnow profile.


----------



## Mariner_9

I have a pair of Now O-Drives which I bought in March 2016 (so 2015/2016 model).

I like how responsive they are but I've had a lot of problems with the ankle straps. They seem to loosen several notches on a run if the snow is rutted/uneven and the ankle buckle on the front binding sheared after 17 days. I emailed Now, got a stock response acknowledging the email and have heard nothing in the 5 weeks since then. I'd be interested to hear if anyone else has had similar problems with the straps and/or buckles.

The straps are sufficiently bad that I'm in the process of replacing them with Burton straps!


----------



## kalev

Saw this thread and thought it would a good place to shout out NOW's Customer Service 

I own a pair of 2015 NOW Drive bindings. Last spring I had the unfortunate experience of moving East across the country. Somehow in the move, I managed to lose the mounting plate for one of my bindings. I emailed NOW and within < 1 week they sent me 2 new plates + hardware for free. I was stoked to be able to ride (even if the 'mountains' here are more like bunny hills)

Thanks NOW!


----------



## nyj

Delete....


----------



## Motogp990

So, my left ankle ladder snapped on me today mid run, while I was riding through some rolling terrain and tomahawked as a result.

This is my 3rd broken ladder this season. Wtf


----------



## AmberLamps

Motogp990 said:


> So, my left ankle ladder snapped on me today mid run, while I was riding through some rolling terrain and tomahawked as a result.
> 
> This is my 3rd broken ladder this season. Wtf


One of the reasons I have moved on from NOW. Their ratchets and straps are just not up to par. Straps very brittle and strip easily. Also cannot get my boot centered on board without having bindings maxed out on forward, whick makes the bindign very off centered on board resulting in less heal side power...

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai

I had written off most NOW bindings, including the Drives, because they don't make most models in small. (I have the IPOs in small but I wanted something stiffer.) On my recent trip I took a lesson with a woman riding Drives and she said she wore a women's 8. She was happy with the fit. I wear a men's 7. 

Anyone else ridden the medium Drive with small feet and able to comment on how well it fits?


----------



## Nivek

I wouldn't recommend it from my experience with 8s. Are they making Selects in small? What about those and ask Now if you can buy carbon hangers? Just a thought.


----------



## Elektropow

Models with hangar 2.0 are not available in small. I have the recons in medium and fit my size 8 ions well. Toe strap doesn't slip but the ladder is in a twisted position and i have to manually straighten it for the teeth to grip the last two clicks.

Might go burton straps and ladders soon.


----------



## DJ_Dup

Ive got the 2022 drive. Super comfortable and very responsable. With the anklestraps in freeride position your feet are kinda l'octet for great response. Great for freeride and carving. Great for backcountry in tuff/hard snow.
For freestyle, shred or softer boards I prefer the feel of Union.


----------

